# halfords 3 for 2 on car cleaning



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Its back on people:thumb:


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks 4 the heads up.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

Just browsing what to get! 
 Link 

Any recommendations?


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

SRP, Megs gold class shampoo and whatever you want


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

Not 3 for 2 in my local shop. 

Must be online only at the moment.


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

You can reserve online and collect in store


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

noooooooo - must resist!!! :lol:


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Never knew megs clay kits etc where on this! Must resist :\


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

LukeWS said:


> Never knew megs clay kits etc where on this! Must resist :


I stocked up on Megs clay and QD last year in the 3-for-2 - will be getting some more shortly as I can see me getting through loads this spring and summer.

Not only is my C4 due another claying, but I need to do my mum's Pug 206 which feels like the surface is more tar and fallout than it is paint!


----------



## Smithey1981 (Oct 4, 2011)

Do they sell a wax safe per wash


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm hanging on until Easter Bank Holiday when they are likely to have their BOGOF's!


----------



## changed (Jul 13, 2008)

What's the views on the megs or autoglym clay kits?


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

The megs clay kit is very easy to use. Far easiest clay I have used. I found the AG one slightly harder to use for some reason although the first and only time I used it was the first time I'd ever clayed so that probably had something to do with it.


On a side note. Do Halfords sell any polishes/cutting compounds worth buying to use with a DA. I have nearly ran out of my menzerna stuff. Do they do meguiars 105/205 or anything like that?


----------



## JasonH20URF (Mar 30, 2011)

changed said:


> What's the views on the megs or autoglym clay kits?


I love the AG one but I would buy autofinesse from polished bliss as they have 3-4-2 as well


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Also Zymol Cleaner wax? Any good? I seem to see a lot of this for sale. Is it any better as a pre waxing cleaner than something like SRP? I know SRP has fillers etc but I use it more of a paint cleaner.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> The megs clay kit is very easy to use. Far easiest clay I have used. I found the AG one slightly harder to use for some reason although the first and only time I used it was the first time I'd ever clayed so that probably had something to do with it.
> 
> On a side note. Do Halfords sell any polishes/cutting compounds worth buying to use with a DA. I have nearly ran out of my menzerna stuff. Do they do meguiars 105/205 or anything like that?


No but my local sells G3.


----------



## Scotty Pro (Nov 12, 2008)

Guitarjon said:


> Also Zymol Cleaner wax? Any good? I seem to see a lot of this for sale. Is it any better as a pre waxing cleaner than something like SRP? I know SRP has fillers etc but I use it more of a paint cleaner.


It tends to get a bit dusty, best to use it very thinly and I mean thinly. If you plaster it on then its a ***** to buff. FWIW I got rid of mine a while back.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

stantheman said:


> I'm hanging on until Easter Bank Holiday when they are likely to have their BOGOF's!


:thumb: Me too


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

xJay1337 said:


> No but my local sells G3.


Mine has G3 too. Can you use the scratch remover as a swirl remover/compound or would I be better off spending a bit more and getting some 105/205 online.


----------



## pharmed (Feb 11, 2013)

My wish list so far:

Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection
ArmorAll (Gloss?)
Meguiars Gold Class Rich Leather Cleaner & Conditioner

Apart from the tyre gel, nothing I really want though!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

Guitarjon said:


> Mine has G3 too. Can you use the scratch remover as a swirl remover/compound or would I be better off spending a bit more and getting some 105/205 online.


Well it's not a specific cutting compound as such for use with machine, maybe go to a local bodyshop and buy a bottle of Menzerna or something.

I think I will buy

Megs Endurance
Clay Kit
Something else


----------



## NMH (Apr 25, 2012)

Offers not there any more on all the range. Only briefly seen 3 for 2 on an armour product.


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

NMH said:


> Offers not there any more on all the range. Only briefly seen 3 for 2 on an armour product.


Hopefully its just a website glitch, as they still have the promo banner for it on the car cleaning home page.


----------



## ImDesigner (Jan 19, 2012)

pharmed said:


> My wish list so far:
> 
> Meguiars Endurance High Gloss Tyre Protection
> ArmorAll (Gloss?)
> ...


Endurance tyre gel is stunning. My favourite product. :thumb:


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you think you can have armorall wheel shield in the 3 for 2?i want to try that out.


----------



## scott1205 (Mar 12, 2013)

i have already been and treated my self


----------



## rik_t (May 24, 2010)

I'm not sure what to get, popped in today but stuck.
I always use Demon Shine every wash, just to help the water bead off easier before drying so gonna get some of this. But as for the other two items not sure.
Any opinions on these:
Autoglym SRP or Autoglym Aqua Car Wax, I must admit I'm lazy so waxing car when its still wet is drawing me towards the Aqua wax


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

B&Q doing same offer on all car care when I was in yesterday


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

Holding for the bogoff and then il get wheel armorall and g3 detox.Got myself a gift voucher to use too.Happy days.:thumb:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

rik_t said:


> I'm not sure what to get, popped in today but stuck.
> I always use Demon Shine every wash, just to help the water bead off easier before drying so gonna get some of this. But as for the other two items not sure.
> Any opinions on these:
> Autoglym SRP or Autoglym Aqua Car Wax, I must admit I'm lazy so waxing car when its still wet is drawing me towards the Aqua wax


SRP handy to have for temporarily filling swirls. Wouldn't be without it personally as use it prior to LSP often


----------



## Johnr32 (Apr 25, 2010)

mr.t said:


> Holding for the bogoff and then il get wheel armorall and g3 detox.Got myself a gift voucher to use too.Happy days.:thumb:


Glad im not the only one holding out for the BOGOF! I've been waiting for months!


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I got Autoglym metal polish, leather cleaner and leather conditioner the other day. 
All 3 are good products but nothing to shout about


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Johnr32 said:


> Glad im not the only one holding out for the BOGOF! I've been waiting for months!


Not on for a long time yet lads No plans for it this year


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

Got Meguiars Ultimate Compound (heard it's good for hand polishing), Meguiars Ultimate Quik Wax (going to use it as a QD after every wash to see if it gives more protection than the Z6 I currently, I'm thinking a cheap Z8 type product?), and Autoglym Vinyl & Rubber Care (seems like a versatile product, needed one for the interior and engine bay, this seems to do both very well).


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

kempe said:


> Not on for a long time yet lads No plans for it this year


What makes you say that bud?


----------



## rik_t (May 24, 2010)

Being new to detailing, if I got some Autoglym SRP would I need some wax for after putting the SRP on?
So:
Wash/Clay/Wash/SRP/Wax?
If so is there a decent wax in the offer for after the SRP?


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

rik_t said:


> Being new to detailing, if I got some Autoglym SRP would I need some wax for after putting the SRP on?
> So:
> Wash/Clay/Wash/SRP/Wax?
> If so is there a decent wax in the offer for after the SRP?


You could use EGP (Autoglym's Extra Gloss Protection) to seal it in...

Not sure if their HD Wax is in the deal


----------



## rik_t (May 24, 2010)

Think the offer is over?


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Damn - looks it it flipped over to the 20% off offer this morning. Last night was still three-for-two.


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

Bother, I went in last night and faffed about deciding on the right interior polish, posted up for opinions and was going to go back in at the weekend!


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

A lesson there, just buy whatever product takes your fancy!!!


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

I just popped into my local Halfords and it's still 3 for 2 down here in sunny Plymouth!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

xJay1337 said:


> A lesson there, just buy whatever product takes your fancy!!!


Tell me about it! :thumb:


----------



## Pinky (Feb 15, 2008)

is this just liquids on the 3 for 2 or are brushes etc included .


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Pinky said:


> is this just liquids on the 3 for 2 or are brushes etc included .


Just liquids, tried to buy a meguiars interior brush and it wouldn't go through on the 3 for 2 deal.


----------



## amatkins (Nov 26, 2012)

PaulBen said:


> Just liquids, tried to buy a meguiars interior brush and it wouldn't go through on the 3 for 2 deal.


Haha, I did the same but had to swap the megs wheel brush for some demon shine. 
Also it's not strictly liquids as some paste waxes are included, that's me being picky


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

mr.t said:


> What makes you say that bud?


They get told around 3 to 4 weeks before an offer an my mate said there is nothing yet


----------

